# what collar for rough collie?



## sprollie16 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi guys
just wondering what collar people use for long haired breeds such as rough collies - at the moment Billy just has a slip lead so I need to get him a collar for his new id tag. I put a flat collar on him earlier but it looks like it will slip over his head, would a half check be ok with all that fur?

Oh and any recommendations on a nice bed?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Rolled leather collars leave less of a mark in the coat.


----------



## sprollie16 (Jan 3, 2011)

That's great thank you, is it recommended to take the collars off rather than leave them on? I know some people think it's dangerous to leave dogs with collars on but I tend to with my other two


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

All mine have had leather collars except alfie who liked to pull on the lead.

Also they have all had them off indoors too.


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

Honey the beautiful Rough Collie that I board when her owners are away has a rolled leather slip collar. It doesn't mark her coat and can't slip over her head which was a problem they had with other collars previously. She doesn't pull on the lead otherwise a different collar might be more suitable. It stays on indoors all the time.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I was thinking a rolled leather slip collar but I would never leave one on an unattended dog - one of my dogs nearly choked to death getting tangled on a flat collar while we were out so he wouldn't have had a hope in hell if he was wearing a slip collar!
If the collar is to stay on all the time I'd go for a rolled collar with a buckle.


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

I use a harness as Whisper has always been able to slip a 'normal' collar (and I prefer harnesses anyway lol). Finding an actual neck under all that fur isn't easy! 

I find harnesses easier myself too.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

sprollie16 said:


> Hi guys
> just wondering what collar people use for long haired breeds such as rough collies - at the moment Billy just has a slip lead so I need to get him a collar for his new id tag. I put a flat collar on him earlier but it looks like it will slip over his head, would a half check be ok with all that fur?
> 
> Oh and any recommendations on a nice bed?


When I had a samoyed which also has a large ruff that can get damaged I used a rolled leather collar which is usually reccomended for the breed.

Heres a link
Google


----------

